# Kann mal bitte jemand über diese Zusammenstellung schauen... Bin seit 14 Jahren aus dem Thema raus ^^



## TranceMellow (24. Dezember 2014)

*Kann mal bitte jemand über diese Zusammenstellung schauen... Bin seit 14 Jahren aus dem Thema raus ^^*

Hallo Leute,

ich war so bis vor ~10 Jahren schonmal recht aktiv in diesem Forum , hab mich zwischenzeitlich dann eher mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt, bin aber nun zurück, um nach eurem weisen und wohlwollenden Rat zu fragen

Eins vorweg: Ich bin aus dem Thema "moderne Hardware" total raus... Mein letzter "Gaming" PC war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, darauf ausgelegt, dass Counterstrike flüssig darauf laufen sollte. Seitdem ging die technische Entwicklung im Hardware Bereich ziemlich an mir vorbei... mein einziger Anspruch war, dass diverse CAD Programme für Studiumszwecke laufen und Full HD Videos ohne Ruckeln abzuspielen sind. Ich habe/hatte daher etwas Mühe mir einen Überblick über den Ist-Stand zu beschaffen, habe mich jetzt aber grundlegend festgelegt, und würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr, die etwas mehr in der Materie drinn seid mal drüber schauen könntet. Vlt. sind ja die ein oder andern Komponenten dabei, wo man eine optimierung anregen könnte.

Ansprüche:

- Ich möchte nichts Basteln/Modden/Übertakten
- Den allergrößten Teil seiner Zeit verbringt der PC quasi im Leerlauf, als Plex-Media-Server, meist direct streaming, manchmal transcoding für Handy/iPad 
- Konvertieren von Full-HD Videos... habe vor mir bald eine GoPro zuzulegen... möchte dann auch Videos schneiden... konvertieren usw. Daher werden im Laufe der Zeit auch noch einige Festplatten hinzukommen...
- 95% der Zeit in der der PC direkt genutzt wird allerdings nur zum Browsen/Youtube usw.
- Gaming: Ab und an aber selten, "spiele/fliege" ich eine Flugsimulation, X-Plane10, und mein Anspruch ist, dass dies auf dem neuen PC mit allen Details, auch bei Regen/Gewitter (in der Simulation natürlich, nicht echt  ) flüssig laufen soll. Am besten sogar im Dual-FullHD-Monitor Betrieb, falls dies ein einschränkendes Kriterium sein sollte würd mir aber auch auf einem Monitor reichen. Im Moment habe ich einen IntelCore2 Quad Q8300, 2500 MHZ, 4GB DDR2-800, ATI Radeon HD4650... (ca 5 Jahre alt) dort läuft es nur mit starken Einschränkungen was die Grafik angeht flüssig.

--> Der PC muss/soll im Idle Betrieb (Monitore gehen aus nach X-Minuten umbenutzt) so wenig Stom wie möglich verbrauchen
--> Der PC *muss* im Desktopbetrieb leise sein


--> Bei der Konfiguration kommt es mir nicht unbedingt auf jeden einzelnen Euro an. Ich bin gerne bereit an einigen stellen etwas mehr zu investieren, wenn dies langfristig sinn macht... z.B. geringerer Stromverbrauch. Als Budget habe ich mir eigentlich so ~1200€ gesetzt. Wenn es weniger wird würde ich mich aber auch freuen 


GehäuseFractal   Design Define R4 Black Pearl ATX USB 3.080€Netzteilbe quiet! Netzteil PURE POWER L8 600W65€BoardASRock H97 Pro4 H97 *oder* Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 ??~76€CPUIntel Xeon E3-1231V3228€KühlerThermalright Macho 120 Revision A35€SSDCrucial MX100 256GB94€HDDSeagate Barracuda 7200.14 3000GB107€RAM2x Crucial 8GB PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL9 Ballistix Sport132€GPUPalit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream 4GB GDDR5324€=~1140€


Trifft ja genau mein Budget... gibt es an der Konfiguration was zu "bemängeln" ?

Beim Mainboard... ich konnte keinen technischen Unterschied feststellen zwischen den beiden... was würdet ihr da bevorzugen ASRock oder Gigabyte?

Bei der CPU: Hatte dort noch alternativ einen i7-4790K im Sinn.. aber da ich auf keinen Fall übertakten will macht das wohl kein Sinn... und ist keine ~80-90€ mehr wert

GPU: Mit der Grafikkarte grübele ich noch am meisten... Ist die Graka für meine Zwecke zu überdimensioniert/teuer? Ich habe noch eine eine Radeon R9 280X (~250€) gedacht. Das würde ja nochmal so 70€ sparen... aber die hat dann 1GB weniger GDDRam und ist wohl vom Stromverbrauch her schlechter. Wenn ich bei den Radeons auch auf die 4GB GDDR gehe (also die R9 290er), landet man auch so bei ~300€, was dann nur noch 20€ gegenüber der Geforce spart.. aber macht das im Vergleich überhaupt sinn?

Netzteil: Reicht das aus, oder ist es überdimensioniert? Reichen auch 500W? Sind bei euch Erfahrungswerte vorhanden? Ich könnte ja mal bei den einzelnen Komponenten nachschauen welche Angaben es über den Leistungsbedarf gibt.. nur ob das dann stimmt wenn ich alles addiere bezweifele ich. Vor allem da über die nächsten Jahre noch einige Festplatten hinzukommen werden.

Für jeden Rat wäre ich Dankbar.

MfG
TM


----------



## DocHN83 (25. Dezember 2014)

Also ich versuch mich mal. War auch lang aus der Materie raus, bin aber nun wieder halbwegs drin.

An und für sich find ich die Komponenten dann doch etwas überdimensioniert, wenn du sagst dass du eigentlich wenig spielst und noch dazu keine richtig aktuellen Titel.
In Sachen Videobearbeitung weiss ich jetzt nicht inwieweit der Xeon gegenüber einem i5 Vorteile hat. Nutzen Videobearbeitungsprogramme mittlerweile 8 Threads ? Ansonsten würds ja auch ein i5 4590 für rund 180 Euro tun.
Am meisten sparen kannst du aber wohl an der Grafikkarte. GTX 970 / Radeon 290 lohnt sich mE für dich nicht. Würde da doch eine Klasse drunter einstiegen, 1 GB weniger Speicher hin oder her. Radeon 280 oder ne kleinere Nvidia.
Das Netzteil reicht aufjedenfall, zumal bequiet! ja nun ein hochwertigerer Hersteller ist und du da die 600 Watt eher hast als bei nem Billighersteller. Würden wohl 500 Watt auch reichen, aber wenn du wie du sagst noch einige Festplatten hinhängen willst in Zukunft warum nicht dabei bleiben. So groß ist die Ersparnis dann ja auch nicht.
Beim Motherboard machst du mE bei beiden nichts falsch. Ich hab bei meinem neuen auch ein AS Rock verbaut und nichts zu bemängeln bisher.

Edit : Sehe gerade dass das Spiel im Dual-Full HD Modus laufen soll. Insofern kanns natürlich sein dass du doch die 4 GB Videospeicher brauchst. Da soll sich aber wer anders dazu äussern .


----------



## laokoon2278 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
die Zusammensetzung ist absolut in Ordnung, Du kannst höchstens noch ein paar (wenige) Euro rausholen, wenn Du Dir beim Kühler einen !Alpenföhn Groß Clockner RTev C) holst und bei der Graka je nach Maktsituation eine R90X, wobei die soweit ich weiß etwas mehr Strom verbraucht.. 
Wie gesagt, Dein Build sieht gut aus, hat ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, wird aber dabei trotzdem für einige Jahre noch aktuelle Titel verkraften können und ich bin mir sicher: Du wirst damit eine Menge Spaß haben !


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2014)

Die Zusammenstellung ist sehr gut, aber bei Deiner Beschreibung würde selbst eine AMD R9 270X für 150€ als Grafikkarte locker reichen ^^

Und was auch attraktiv ist: eine Asus R9 290 OC kostet derzeit bei einigen Läden 260-270, Asus gibt drauf dann 30€ Cashback. D.h. 230-240€ für die Karte - und eine GTX 970 ist halt keine 10% schneller. Dafür ist der Strombedarf bei Last deutlich höher, aber da müsste man schon jeden Tag im Jahr 3-4 Std spielen, damit die Nvidia das aufholt bei ca. 3 Jahren Nutzung.


----------



## TranceMellow (26. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge <img src="http://forum.pcgames.de/images/smilies/default/sm_B-).gif" alt="" title="" smilieid="23" class="inlineimg" border="0"><br>
Wegen der Grafikkarte bin ich noch am Grübeln... ATI hätte für eine eventuelle zukünftige Aufrüstung noch den Crossfire Vorteil bei den in Frage kommenden Boards. Werde mal nachschauen, wie es mit der Lautstärke im Windowsbetrieb ausschaut.<br>
<br>
Ja den tatsächlichen Leistungsbedarf der Flugsimulation kann ich nicht 100% einschätzen. Bei dem Systemanforderungen wird zumindest 4GB GDDR empfohlen.<br>
<br>
Ich habe jetzt die letzten Tage ein paar Versuche mit meinem dienstlichen Notebook gemacht (i7 4700MQ 2,4GHZ, 20GB RAM, NVIDIA Quadro K3100M 4GB GDDR). Dort läuft das Programm insgesamt sehr gut und flüssig (auf einem Monitor), so wie ich mir das eigentlich vorstelle... AUSSER in extrem dicht bebauten Gebieten wie London/Paris... dort geht die Frame-Rate dann so auf 15 runter...<br>
<br>
Es gibt da sehr viele Möglichkeiten die Szenerien zu personalisieren. Ich habe dort jetzt z.B. Fototexturen von Google Earth(?) sowie Gebäude, die nach Openstreetmap-Konturdaten generiert werden. Dies geht schon ziemlich auf die Performance von meinem Arbeitslaptop. Wenn ich diese Personalisierungen ausschalte, läuft alles mit ~60 Frames... sieht nur eben Scheisse ^^<br>
<br>
Ich suche jetzt mal nach Benchmarks zwischen der R9 290 und der GTX970, ob das mit weiterhilft.<br>
<br>
@<a href="http://forum.pcgames.de/members/3035881-dochn83.html" target="_blank">%


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2014)

Unter Windows ist die Asus superleise. Wenn der PC nur "an" ist und ich auf dem Sofa 1-2m neben dem PC sitze, hör ich den PC nicht. Nur bei Last dreht der Lüfter auf 50-55% auf, was man dann deutlich hört. Aber da kann man dann ggf. selber eingreifen. Ich experimentiere noch: bei PES 2015 zB wird die Karte maximal 60 Grad warm, da dreht der Lüfter nicht schneller als ohne Last (30%, ich lass den Lüfter erst ab 70 Grad schneller werden ). Bei Schatten Mordors, was ich bei höchsten Details spiele und besonders viel Last erzeugt (über 75% Volllast), geht die Temp immer mal über 90, dann dreht der Lüfter kurz auf 50-55% hoch, die Temp geht schnell unter 90, auch unter 80 Grad, und die Karte ist wieder leise. Ich muss da mal testen, ob vlt. durchgängig 45% Drehzahl, was etwas hörbarer als 30% ist, aber im Spielfluss immer noch leise ist, aussreichen, damit die Karte IMMER unter 90 Grad bleibt und nicht mehr aufdrehen muss.  

Ich hab allerdings auch nicht mal nen Gehäuselüfter vorne, da war ich bisher zu faul, den mitgleieferten (lauten) zu ersetzen. Den hatte ich einfach nicht mit angeschlossen, da meine alte Karte auch ohne diesen Lüfter bei langer Last leise blieb. "zu faul", weil ich nach 5Min rumschauen noch nicht rausgefunden hatte, wie man den mitgelieferten Gehäuselüfter ersetzen kann 


Zur Notebook-Grafikkarte: die hat einen GK104-Chip, der wird auch in zB einer GTX 660 Ti verwendet, oder in einer GTX 760 - allerdings jeweils in leichter Abwandlung. Die R9 270X wäre so stark wie die GTX 760. ABER: bei dem K3100 für Notebooks ist der Takt nur bei ca 700MHz, bei den Desktopkarten bei 1000MHz, UND du hast ca 20% weniger Shadereinheiten - d.h. selbst wenn die K3100 im besten Falle den Chip wie die GTX 760 hat, wäre sie bestimmt 30% langsamer.

Aber ob DAS alles bei der Sache mit den Custom-Grafiken eine Rolle spielt, ist schwer zu sagen - es kann da auch ganz simpel sein, dass von Festplatte Texturen nachgeladen werden mussten, und ein Notebook hat da oft sehr lahme Festplatten - dann hätte das Problem gar nix mit der reinen Leistung zu tun


----------



## TranceMellow (28. Dezember 2014)

So, ich habe jetzt bestellt:


               16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
€ 122,23*
                Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX€ 227,61*                EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C Tower Kühler€ 28,32*                ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail€ 72,94*                Fractal Define R4 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz€ 85,50*                630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze€ 74,70*                256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (CT256MX100SSD1)
€ 91,92*ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC
€259,90
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB 3,5" SATA      1
€94,91


Ich denke für die zusammen ~1070€ mit Versand hab ich nun nen sehr brauchbaren PC zusammengestellt bekommen. Zumal es dann mit den 30€ Cashback von ASUS Effektiv 1040€ werden. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Jetzt hoffe ich bloß, dass ich alles ohne Probleme zusammengebaut bekomme.


----------



## Typhalt (28. Dezember 2014)

TranceMellow schrieb:


> Jetzt hoffe ich bloß, dass ich alles ohne Probleme zusammengebaut bekomme.





Also das zusammenbauen ist extrem lässig  Das schlimmste sind die 6 ministecker die dir den nerv rauben können


----------



## TranceMellow (28. Dezember 2014)

Einzelne Komponenten wie Einsteckkarten oder Festplatten/DVD/CD Laufwerke habe ich schon oft getauscht... aber noch nie ein Mainboard ins Gehäuse geschraubt, noch nie eine CPU Montiert, noch nie einen Kühler montiert. Naja, wird schon klappen.

Was meinst du mit Mini-Stecker? Für die Lüfter? Oder die SATA-Stecker?

Die Lüfter des Gehäuses werde ich wohl nicht so ohne weiteres an die Lüftersteuerung am Mainboard anklemmen können. Am Mainboard gibt es ja noch mehrere Buchsen für Gehäuselüfteranschluss. Allerdings sind die wohl alle 4 polig. Die Gehäuselüfter sind aber 3-polig und können über einen Schalter am Gehäuse in 3 Stufen geregelt werden.

Naja... mal schauen wie sich das so bewährt. Andernfalls kann ich die Lüfter ja noch austauschen.


----------



## Typhalt (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich meine diese kleinen fiesen für den N/OFF Butten die LED usw, alles was für´s Gehäuse ist ^^
Aber ich hab auch das erste mal bammel gehabt, aber war dann doch leichter als ich dachte. Zur not bei Youtube nach Videos suchen. Außerdem ist alles am Board beschriftet 

Und am Board müssten eigentlich auch 3Polige FAN anschlüsse sein, wenn das ASRock H97 Pro4 genauso wie die kleine Version ist, wie ich es habe.


----------



## TranceMellow (28. Dezember 2014)

Laut der Anleitung gibt es einen 3 poligen "CPU-FAN2" sowie "PWR_FAN1", alle anderen sind 4-polig "CPU-FAN1" "CHASE FAN1 und 2".

Naja... ich werde einfach mal konkret schauen, wenn alle Komponenten da sind. Was ich nicht wusste, ist das der Lüfter vom Netzteil am Mainboard angeklemmt wird.
Der Lüfteranschluss vom Netzteil hat einen 4-poligen Stecker... kann ich den dann auch in eines der vorhanden 4 poligen Gehäusekühler Buchsen stecken? Oder wie soll ich sonst das 4 polige Kabel an der 3 poligen Buchse anklemmen


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2014)

Du kannst auch an 4Pol nen 3Pol anschließen und umgekehrt - es fällt dann halt die PWM-Funktion einfach weg. PWM ist quasi ne Art umgekehrtes ABS: der Lüfter wird durch ständige kurze Stromstöße zum Laufen gebracht, auch die effektive Drehzahl wird so gesteuert. Das soll dann etwas leiser sein als durchgängig ein konstanter Strom. 

Falsch anstecken kann man den Stecker nicht, weil da immer so eine "Nase" an der Buchse ist. Da ragt dann der unnüzte Teil des Steckers einfach seitlich raus bzw. falls die Buchse 4Pins hat bleibt 1Pin einfach blank.


----------



## TranceMellow (31. Dezember 2014)

Sooo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Gehäuse bei dem Paket dabei gewesen wäre, könnt ich doch glatt schonmal zusammenbauen


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2014)

Nen Funktionstest könntest du sogar ohne Gehäuse durchführen


----------



## TranceMellow (31. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich etwas mehr Platz hier hätte, wo ich die Teile dann bis Samstag oder gar Montag  (hoffe nicht) lagern könnte, würd ich das machen...

Aber ich lass die Sachen jetzt glaub erstmal gut behütet in ihrer Box, bis ich das alles sauber zusammenschrauben kann.


----------



## TranceMellow (3. Januar 2015)

So... jetzt ist alles da außer dem Gehäuse 

Aber man man... die Grafikkarte ist schon ein riesen Klotz im Vergleich zu meinem bisherigen.. öh kompletten "Kompakt-PC" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

